# vaginal yeast infection in pregnancy



## ggparker14 (Mar 27, 2012)

Would 646.63 be a correct diagnosis code for vaginal yeast infection in pregnancy?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## vj_tiwari (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey ,

I think we need to report 646.63 along with 112.1.

As ICD 9 CM 646* series (Other complications of pregnancy, not elsewhere classified) specifies in Tabular list like, Use additional code(s) to further specify complication.

So 112.1 is needed with 646.63. 

Hope this helps!!!

VJ


----------

